# quels caractères interdits dans système de fichier MAC ?



## frantz69 (19 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Sur Leopard 10.5
je crée un script de purge automatique de dossiers sur un volume Mac.
je fait une page PHP pour saisir le chemin des dossiers à purger
j'aimerais controler la saisie de ce chemin.
Pour cela, quels caractères dois-je filtrer ?
je veux dire *quels caractères sont interdits dans le système de fichier MAC OSX
*(si je les filtre, je forcerai ainsi la saisie correcte afin d'éviter des erreurs du script)

merci de vos réponses

Frantz


----------



## grumff (19 Novembre 2009)

A part le "/", je crois pas qu'il y ait grand chose d'interdit. Sachant qu'il y a une feinte, et qu'on peut bel et bien saisir un "/" dans le finder, sauf qu'il sera enregistré avec le symbole ":", tandis que les ":" eux sont interdits. J'imagine qu'il doit y'avoir des raisons historiques liées à mac os 9 et inférieur.


----------



## ntx (19 Novembre 2009)

grumff a dit:


> J'imagine qu'il doit y'avoir des raisons historiques liées à mac os 9 et inférieur.


Tout à fait, ":" est le séparateur dans le système de fichier HFS de Mac OS Classic et il a gardé sa particularité dans Mac OSX pour des raisons de compatibilité entre les deux OS.


----------

